# Speedbooster for the EOS-R mount?



## Plucas (Sep 11, 2018)

I've benefited from a custom-made EF-M to EF speedbooster on my Canon M50. It helps negate some of the crop on 4k.

I wonder if someone (Metabones, Viltrox, the engineer in South Korea) would like to make an EF-R to EF 0.71x (or 0.64x) reducer for the EOS-R? 

Admittedly that does nothing for the EF-R lenses, nor does it make the camera great value overall, but it would allow for some flexibility on the video side of things with the wide range of EF lenses available.


----------



## LDS (Sep 11, 2018)

You mean a speedboster for the EOS R in crop mode? It could be feasible.


----------



## Plucas (Sep 11, 2018)

Yes, that'd be it.

I suspect, however, that if a full frame Canon without a crop were to emerge in six months, then no one who could actually make the speedbooster would bother, but I hope someone still does!


----------

